# Salsa is a Canine Good Citizen



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

My little gal passed her CGC test tonight! Hooray Salsa!!! She didn't really have any problems with anything on the test. I was a little worried about the paw touching and the 3 minute separation, but she performed admirably during the test.

For those of you who know Dobby (he was bred by Elaine and belongs to Carmie. He is on the August page of the Forum calendar), we took the class together and he passed too! Such good little Havanese. We are very proud!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Woot! 

Congratulations to Salsa and to Dobby too. That's great to read. 

You are wonderful, Debby!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Debby and Salsa, way to go!!!!
Oh and congratulations to Dobby too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, congrats to Salsa and Dobby and the 2 legger's too!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats to you and Salsa!!! Oh and Dobby too, of course.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats to all on the great accomplishment!
Carole


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yippee to all involved, thats awesome!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Salsa & Debby!! That is so wonderful!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Such smart, sweet good puppies!
Congrats!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats to you and Salsa!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh congrats to all of you! And how fun to have another Neezer (and a great distraction!) in your class.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulaitons to Salsa and Dobby! :cheer2:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations! that's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work!!! Love it!:whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats to Salsa, Dobby, and their Moms...that is great that they are so well mannered!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I love reading these posts! Congrats to you both....happy times :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations Salsa, Dobby and families!!! :whoo:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Debby, congratulations to you and Salsa!!! (and Dobby, too):clap2:
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

WAY TO GO:whoo: Congratulations, Salsa and Debby!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Salsa and Debby!! And Dobby too!! Another winning Hav combo . . . good work! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Debby and Salsa!!! That is a fantastic achievement!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cogratulations Debby and Salsa!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Job well done!!! Congtrats!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that is wonderful news! :clap2: Congrats Debby and my girl Salsa!:wink:
Congrats to Dobby too!

You guys are awesome!:thumb:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Just heard from Debby that Salsa passed her CGC last night, so had to log in to congratulate them! WHOO HOO!! Debby and Salsa have been working really hard on this and they should be so proud of their accomplishments. They are an awesome twosome! Congratulations to Carmie and Dobby too! There are 2 sets of proud neezer parents today!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Job! I saw the picture on the avitar and it looked just like Dexter in the face! I hope to work on a "Good Citizen" with Dexter.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I never did see this thread the first time it went around, in April, and I almost missed it now but am working on catching up to threads that are getting buried. Congratulations, Debby and Salsa!! That is wonderful news!!!


----------

